# thin skin (expressão)



## Vanda

Gente boa,

Me ajudem a lembrar duma boa expressão para thin skin (subst) =    sensitivity   to criticism. Pessoa sensível a críticas.


----------



## marta12

Olá Vandinha

Em PT e muito informal: pessoa peluda 

És muito peludo!
Mas calculo que queira saber em Brasileiro


----------



## Audie

Melindroso(a), cheio de melindres ?


----------



## Vanda

Boa! Mais alguém??

Marta, é sempre bom ter a variante europeia, para os que necessitam e para nós conhecermos!


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Olá Vandinha
> 
> Em PT e muito informal: pessoa peluda
> 
> És muito peludo!
> Mas calculo que queira saber em Brasileiro


 
Também não conhecia, deve ser regional.
Entretanto fui ver no dicionário e diz lá que pode ser uma pessoa que se irrita facilmente ou que é muito desconfiada.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Olá Vandinha
> 
> Em PT e muito informal: pessoa peluda
> 
> És muito peludo!
> Mas calculo que queira saber em Brasileiro


 
Ahhh, lembrei-me de uma que usamos aqui: Fulano/a tem pelo na venta! (quer dizer precisamente que é uma pessoa que se irrita facilmente e deve reagir mal às criticas)


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Também não conhecia, deve ser regional.
> Entretanto fui ver no dicionário e diz lá que pode ser uma pessoa que se irrita facilmente ou que é muito desconfiada.


 
Também não, mas _'ter pelo na venta'_, sim.


----------



## marta12

Se for regional é de Lisboa.
Ainda hoje é muito usado e por todas as idades.

"ter pelo na venta" é irritar-se facilmente no sentido de ter mau feitio, o que não quer dizer, obrigatoriamente, que não aceite críticas.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Se for regional é de Lisboa.
> Ainda hoje é muito usado e por todas as idades.
> 
> "ter pelo na venta" é irritar-se facilmente no sentido de ter mau feitio, o que não quer dizer, obrigatoriamente, que não aceite críticas.


 
E peludo, não é basicamente a mesma coisa?


----------



## Audie

Aproveito a pausa nessa pequena dissensão legitimamente portuguesa  para reforçar o time de Marta12. 

Aqui no Brasil conheço a expressão "_Ter cabelo nas ventas"_, que descreve um indivíduo irascível, explosivo, mas não me parece que tenha esse sentido de suscetível, melindroso que Vanda procura.

edit - Não sei se tem o mesmo sentido para outros, mas, pra mim, é o mesmo que '_briguento_', genioso.


----------



## marta12

Não Alentugano.
Peludo é uma pessoa que não aceita bem as críticas e até pode ter óptimo feitio e não ter pelo na venta.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Não Alentugano.
> Peludo é uma pessoa que não aceita bem as críticas e até pode ter óptimo feitio e não ter pelo na venta.


 
Marta, eu perguntei porque o dicionário da Porto Editora dá esta definição para _Peludo_: 

nome masculino 
1.aquele que tem muito pêlo
2.*figurado aquele que se irrita facilmente*
3._figurado_ tímido
4._figurado_ novato; caloiro


----------



## marta12

Quem sou eu para contradizer o dicionário da Porto Editora?
Quando se usa em conversa informal não é com esse sentido, mas sim com aquele que expliquei.


----------



## machadinho

Quanto ao uso no Brasil, sobretudo na academia, a sugestão de "suscetível" do Audierunt me parece a mais corrente. Porém, é galicismo.


----------



## Marzelo

Vanda said:


> Gente boa,
> 
> Me ajudem a lembrar duma boa expressão para thin skin (subst) =    sensitivity   to criticism. Pessoa sensível a críticas.




Acredito que em alguns contextos, pode-se utilizar:*tem, ou está com, os nervos à flor da pele*.


.​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Marzelo said:


> Acredito que em alguns contextos, pode-se utilizar: _tem, ou está com, os nervos à flor da pele_.


Hi M. For PT beginners, I'm linking up with another WR thread, Nós temos a sensibilidade à flor da pele.


----------



## Vanda

Melindroso não é galicismo, vem do espanhol, mas há ''tantos séculos'' que não mais a relacionamos a qualquer outra língua. Só para acrescentar.
Obrigada a todos.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> Melindroso não é galicismo, vem do espanhol


Hi V. Wasn't Machadinho referring to _suscetível_?
"Susceptible: Qui se vexe, se froisse, s'offense aisément. Synonyme chatouilleux. Anglais - touchy, sensitive"


----------



## machadinho

Yes, but Vanda wasn't contradicting my statement at all. She meant "While '_suscetível' _is a gallicism, _'melindroso' _isn't."


----------



## GamblingCamel

machadinho said:


> Yes, but Vanda wasn't contradicting my statement at all. She meant "While '_suscetível' _is a gallicism, _'melindroso' _isn't."


_Só para acrescentar_, she added. K, got it. Ty.


----------

